# Any info on SK Services?



## Clevelander (Jul 25, 2015)

Has anyone worked or have known anyone who has worked for SK Services? I want to get into the preservation field and I found an ad on Craigslist from these guys. Are they legit?

Thanks

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lbg/5144098902.html


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Clevelander said:


> Has anyone worked or have known anyone who has worked for SK Services? I want to get into the preservation field and I found an ad on Craigslist from these guys. Are they legit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lbg/5144098902.html


$5.00 per inspection? The only question is where are you going to park your yacht?:thumbup:


----------



## Clevelander (Jul 25, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> $5.00 per inspection? The only question is where are you going to park your yacht?:thumbup:


But the "inspection" only consists of taking a few pics.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Clevelander said:


> I want to get into the preservation field and I found an ad on Craigslist from these guys. Are they legit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lbg/5144098902.html


No..


----------



## Clevelander (Jul 25, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> No..


Have any experience with them or are you just going by their CL ad?


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

At $5 an inspection, you have to take into account your gas, your time (both traveling to, taking pictures at, and then uploading pictures from home), and wear and tear on your vehicle. What they don't tell you is their "allowable" rate for the extras. 

You need to find out what their cyd rate is, their initial cut, as well as their re-occuring cut rates. That will give you an idea of how much money you can plan to lose getting into this business.

Your red flags right off the bat should be:



As-Seen-On-Craigslist
Low Ball Inspections
On-The-Spot Approvals (Writing, Anyone?)
Probably will have to complete the approvals "On The Spot" meaning you get to drag a trailer full of equipment all around the city, wasting gas. If this falls in the 24-48 hour turn-around, you still have to keep up with their initial inspection demand, then figure out how you are going to complete all of the additionals.
This is just my 2 cents, for what that is worth. Brad had it right when he said, "No". Couldn't be better said.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If my mother raised me differently...


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Clevelander said:


> Has anyone worked or have known anyone who has worked for SK Services? I want to get into the preservation field and I found an ad on Craigslist from these guys. Are they legit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lbg/5144098902.html


 In situations like this I always recommend a little sun tan oil. Rub it all over your legs that way when your hands are slowly sliding down to grab your ankles for the inevitable there is less friction. As far as lubricant for the orifice that is going to get violated that is your personal choice. For Gods sakes man please please please listen to the veterans on here. Stay the hell off of Craigs list for work in preservation. Craigs list is a great tool for many things but not to get work in the preservation industry!! Why do you think these companies advertise on it?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

The posting has already been flagged for removal.  Seems like a stand-up, legit type offer. :icon_rolleyes: I hope you got the app in before the ad got removed. :surrender:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Love when these companies try to make it look like they are a Christian company. Its like reading a Nigerian 401 scam letter "Dear Friend in Christ" Using the convoluted perception that your company or you are an "honest" company is..........well Karma is a bitc*


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Clevelander said:


> But the "inspection" only consists of taking a few pics.


No it doesn't? It consists of driving all over to properties, taking pics, then filling out some sort of inspection report, then uploading, then tracking your pay to make sure they ACTUALLY give you the $5.00.

That is a TON of work for $5.00. The guy at McDonalds is laughing at the fools doing this. The guy at McDonalds is at least making minimum wage in the air conditioning and he can hit on chicks all day while eating free fries. His check comes like clock work. :thumbup:


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> ...and he can hit on chicks all day while eating free fries. His check comes like clock work. :thumbup:


Makes me think twice when my teens want to go to Micky D's now... thanks... :furious:


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

The guy at McDonalds is at least making minimum wage in the air conditioning and he can hit on chicks all day while eating free fries. His check comes like clock work. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

did someone say free fries???:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I did not see fries. All I saw was chicks and paychecks. Sounds like a good gig. :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Did some say chicken....fries?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fczAv5ydIiE


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Clevelander said:


> But the "inspection" only consists of taking a few pics.


Are you trolling this board? You've got to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

JenkinsHB said:


> Are you trolling this board? You've got to be ****ing kidding me.


Please tell us how you really feel, Jenkins. 
How about creating 4 pages of the hopeless bid in 3 different software on top of loading gazillion pictures and redoing it 10 times as updates don't understand what you saying and telling you to build without blue print as HUD doesn't like blue prints:bangin:


----------



## Clevelander (Jul 25, 2015)

JenkinsHB said:


> Are you trolling this board? You've got to be ****ing kidding me.


No I'm not trolling. It was a simple question I asked. Don't gotta get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Cleavlander, through all the sarcasm you actually got some good advice, G3 and Craigslist Hack. But if you only saw chicks, paychecks and free fries, then by all means, go for it. The only thing left to do is decide how you're going to spend all that money when you get it. CLH suggested a yacht....that would be really nice.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Check the Istar system...they are a scam


----------



## myprivateaccount2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

*SK Services LLC*

Yes, they are legit. www.SKservices.us - They have national clients. New company but growing. The inspections pay $5.00 but they are only paid $7.50 for them. When you factor in the time it takes to send out the orders, process them, complete the inspection reports (based on the 5-6 photos you take), they don't make much. Just remember, the smaller orders lead to the larger orders. If a property is vacant, the services tend to go to the person who found it vacant. $5 can easily turn in to $500-$5000 depending on the services required. Good luck :thumbsup:



Clevelander said:


> Has anyone worked or have known anyone who has worked for SK Services? I want to get into the preservation field and I found an ad on Craigslist from these guys. Are they legit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/lbg/5144098902.html


----------



## myprivateaccount2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, they are legit. www.SKservices.us - They have national clients. New company but growing. The inspections pay $5.00 but they are only paid $7.50 for them. When you factor in the time it takes to send out the orders, process them, complete the inspection reports (based on the 5-6 photos you take), they don't make much. Just remember, the smaller orders lead to the larger orders. If a property is vacant, the services tend to go to the person who found it vacant. $5 can easily turn in to $500-$5000 depending on the services required. Good luck


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Pay to play. No thanks.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

myprivateaccount2011 said:


> Yes, they are legit. www.SKservices.us - They have national clients. New company but growing. The inspections pay $5.00 but they are only paid $7.50 for them. When you factor in the time it takes to send out the orders, process them, complete the inspection reports (based on the 5-6 photos you take), they don't make much. Just remember, the smaller orders lead to the larger orders. If a property is vacant, the services tend to go to the person who found it vacant. $5 can easily turn in to $500-$5000 depending on the services required. Good luck


So, you're a sub of a sub of a sub?
Pass.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

myprivateaccount2011 said:


> The inspections pay $5.00 but they are only paid $7.50 for them. When you factor in the time it takes to send out the orders, process them, complete the inspection reports (based on the 5-6 photos you take), they don't make much. Good luck


 Are you deficient in math? They need 33% ($2.50 out of $7.50) to send and process an order? Bullchit they don't make much. Taking 1/3 and not dropping a dime on fuel or vehicle maintenance? This much I can guarantee, they can send an order a hell of a lot faster than the poor schlep can drive to the property. You've got to be kidding me.

Bout the only thing you had right in your post was "Good Luck".:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

myprivateaccount2011 said:


> Yes, they are legit. www.SKservices.us - They have national clients. New company but growing. The inspections pay $5.00 but they are only paid $7.50 for them. When you factor in the time it takes to send out the orders, process them, complete the inspection reports (based on the 5-6 photos you take), they don't make much. Just remember, the smaller orders lead to the larger orders. If a property is vacant, the services tend to go to the person who found it vacant. $5 can easily turn in to $500-$5000 depending on the services required. Good luck



Who does anything for $5.00? I won't take a picture out my window and upload it to you for $5.00 measly dollars? I wouldn't do it for $25.00. I quit when they went below $50.00.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Whether they make $7.50 or $75 per inspection, why does that matter? 
$5 is still $5. And why would you be concerned how much work they have to do to make that $2.50? I think I'm answering my own questions...:sneaky2:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Whether they make $7.50 or $75 per inspection, why does that matter?
> $5 is still $5. And why would you be concerned how much work they have to do to make that $2.50? I think I'm answering my own questions...:sneaky2:


These aren't the droids you're looking for. . .


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> These aren't the droids you're looking for. . .


Hahahahaha may the force be with you:thumbsup:


----------

